# Slot Car Show in Milwaukee



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been to the one on Valentine's Day last year. I still get grief for taking the Fiancee' to that one. I'm hopefully going to this one. :thumbsup:

Here's the details from the mailer I received today.

It is at the Crystal Ridge Ski Hill
Show date is Sunday, October 31, 2010
9AM to 1PM
$4 adult admission

The contact phone number I have is (414) 771-8903

I received the flyer by mail concerning this event.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

any slot car shows in Mid-South area?? Memphis/Nashville???
thanks,
Bubba 123


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

*I'll be hoping to get there!*



[email protected] said:


> I've been to the one on Valentine's Day last year. I still get grief for taking the Fiancee' to that one. I'm hopefully going to this one. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's the details from the mailer I received today.
> 
> ...


Maybe we can meet up there.

Dave


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I am going to try to make it... It is usually a good show. Small, but very good deals...


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Cool. We should all try to meet up like at a certain spot at a certain time. I've never been there so anyone who has could make suggestions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Trying to rebuild slot car fund fast. Had to buy a car port for firewood this year.:freak: Freakin $450! I will let you guy's know if I can make it. I was hoping to bring at least $200.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

Bubba 123 said:


> any slot car shows in Mid-South area?? Memphis/Nashville???
> thanks,
> Bubba 123


Bubba, I'm just outside Memphis and the closest show that I have found is in St. Louis. They have one scheduled for November but not sure what the date is.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

DesertSlot said:


> Cool. We should all try to meet up like at a certain spot at a certain time. I've never been there so anyone who has could make suggestions.


Guys, there is a Micky D's a 1/4 south of there, Maybe we can set something up when the show gets closer?:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

UGGGGHHHH! Not looking good on my end. Just found out I'm taking another pay cut to prevent layoffs:freak: Getting to the point I'd make more money being on unemployment then working.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

rodstrguy said:


> Guys, there is a Micky D's a 1/4 south of there, Maybe we can set something up when the show gets closer?:thumbsup:


Sounds good! I'll keep my eye on this thread.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Comin' up next week. Not sure if I'm gonna make it. I'll be in IN Friday, and maybe IL Sat. I'll try. Should know better in a day or so.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Looks like I'll make it! Big guy in black Aurora hat.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Are any of you guys gonna make it?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

My Brother and I are going to make it, probably right when the doors open...


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

rodstrguy said:


> My Brother and I are going to make it, probably right when the doors open...


Great! Look for my black Aurora hat.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Me & Ev are going for sure, not sure about any of the other guys in our group.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

That time of the year... This time it is the day before Valentines day... Feb 13th 2011. I will be there, maybe even selling some stuff.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Day before Valentine's Day? I may have to go. I went to the Valentine's day show with my Fiancee' last year. I've yet to fully get out of the dog house for that one. It did not help the Super Bowl was the day of her birthday also. Anytime I talk about going to a model railroad show or slot car show she brings up the fact I took her to see slot cars on Valentine's Day. She won't come down and see what I've setup or to even play pool, listen to the jukebox or play ping pong ball. Oh Well! LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Here's some info on the show coming up. Not sure if I'll make it. The 3 1/2 hour ride one way usually nixes the deal.

http://www.oldride.com/events/9500871.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Very likely I will be there. Hoping to find some good deals.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Hopefully I'll see some of you guys there, not selling this time, just buying...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Was there a year ago at the Valentines day show. Caught tons of grief from the woman but it was all worth it to me lol Hopefully a buyer by the name Kelly Watkins from MN will be there. He gave me contact info to buy more later and none of it was right.


----------

